
Dear Twitter, help, I need a job - cyberomin
https://cyberomin.github.io/life/2018/06/26/twitter-i-need-a-job.html
======
onion2k
What makes these suggestions better?

Unless someone can demonstrate how effective each tweet is (maybe by retweets,
or by how quickly employers respond (if at all), or by actual hirings) they're
really just as good as each other. Data is key here.

The author is making the _very_ common mistake of believing more information
and a more verbose writing style makes better marketing. The opposite is true
in so many situations. I can certainly believe that something very short like
"I have a first class in X. Please RT" would be _much_ more effective at
actually getting retweets.

~~~
cyberomin
Hey @onion2k, this is not a full proof way of getting a job. Every time I see
this, I am asking, why should I hire you? If you can give me something extra,
more meat, the context for demonstrable skills, then I can talk to you. That's
the point I am coming from.

~~~
onion2k
_Every time I see this, I am asking, why should I hire you?_

Maybe you should be asking "Am I the target audience for these tweets?"

